# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Mistral Flow

## Gast

hallo leute hab eine frage ist das bord mistral flow gut ?? hlt es was aus oder geht es schnell kaputt ?? und hat sonst jemand erfahrung damit??

sagt bitte alles was ihr so darber wisst !

danke 

Thomas

----------


## Gast

Hallo Thomas,
Ich hab das mintgrne M. Flow (Bj.ca.98)und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich hab es zwei Jahre ohne Gabelbaumschutz gefahren und es hat trotz vieler Schleuderstrze keine Macken, was Vergleich zu Freunden sehr gut ist.Sonst gleitet es finde ich sehr gut an, kann abhngig von meiner Konzetration gute Halsen fahren und macht auch kleine Freestyletricks (Flip 360,Helikopterwende und arialjibe (bisher einmal bei ca. 6 Versuchen !)mit(wenn man will) !Ich hab auch schonmal jemanden auf dem Board gesehen der noch viel schneller als ich war.
Es gibt auch noch ein Flow von 99 oder 00 mit mehr Litern Volumen, (ca.110-120l.)was laut Aussagen eines Freundes sehr gut halsen soll. Hab noch nicht viele Boards gefahren aber auf jeden Fall fhrt das Board gut ! 
freundliche Grsse   Nicols

----------


## Gast

Hab auch den Flow(`02). Kann nur sagen, dass du mit dem Kauf nicht`s falsch machen kannst. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Board. Ich fahr die 85l Version, der Flow erreicht `ne ziemlich hohe Endgeschwindigkeit, weshalb man auch ganz ordentliche Sprnge mit ihm machen kann (glaub`s mir)!!! 
Ich mache oder besser versuche alle mglichen Tricks, also keine Angst wegen der Haltbarkeit, hab auch schon ein paar ziemlich fette Abgnge hinter mir und fahr immer noch. 
Das Einzige worber ich enttuscht war, waren die Fuschlaufen, die sind echt fr`n A...h! Aber bei den 500 die man spart im Gegensatz zu anderen Boards gibbet da ja kein Problem!:7

----------


## Gast

genau, ich meinte auch das mint grne und zwar das Mistral Flow 26699 !!  hoffe das es ein gutes brett ist!!

danke Thomas


P.S.:BITTE FALLS JEMAND DAMIT ERFAHRUNG HAT BITTE SAGT MIR ALLES WILL NICHTS FALSCHES ODER SCHLECHTES KAUFEN !!!

----------


## Gast

Hi Thomas,
ich fahre den 266 (in weiss)und kann eigentlich nur gutes ber das Board sagen.Haltbarkeit und fahreigenschaft sind gut-brauch natrlich gut Wind um ins Gleiten zu kommen.In der Welle ist er ein bischen trge,aber dafr wurde er ja auch nicht konzipiert.Aloha

----------


## Gast

cool,

welches modell hast du denn von dem flow 98,99,00  ??
und welcher ist denn am besten und wieviel kostet denn so ein teil (gebraucht) vielleicht verkauft mir das ja jemand??

Thomas

----------


## Unregistriert

hi ich hab mir letzes wochende ein gebrauchtes gekauft mistral flow 120lungf mit boardbag und finne 300euro ist glaub ich in ordnung gibt noch mehr in dem laden ist am ammersee in andechs im surfstaadt da gibts doch ein paar gebrauchte mistral flows solltest halt foher anrufen

gru max

----------


## windsurfingmarkus

Hi, ich fahre seit 4 Jahren den 95 Liter Flow (blau). Geniales Brett!!! Wrde nie gegen die neuen Shapes tauschen! Hoffentlich hlt er noch lange!

----------


## Schluppi

knnt ihr mir sagen wo der unterschied zwischen den custom flows und dem normalen flow liegt?

----------


## the blue

super board kann ich nur sagen hab damit angefangen....

----------


## winddreher

was sagt ihr zu jp x cite ride*freeride* 2006/07

----------


## :tobi:

> knnt ihr mir sagen wo der unterschied zwischen den custom flows und dem normalen flow liegt?



moin schluppi

bis 2000 gabs den flow in 2 bauweisen. 
"normal": asa-verbundsandwich (an der rundumlaufenden kunstoffkante zu erkennen)
"custom": komplett sandwichbauweise --> leichter und steifer

ab 2001 gabs nur noch die customs mit den bezeichnungen nach dem volumen V85, V95, V105, V120. 
die shapes sind dort gegenber den vorgngern eine spur breiter und einiges krzer.

grundstzlich sind alle flows fr sportlich ambitionierte surfer gemacht. freestyle: fehlanzeige.

ein richtiges urteil kann ich mir aber nur ber den V95 bilden:
geniales teil - eines der geilsten bretter die ich je gefahren bin  :Big Smile:  
sportliches heizen, halsen, springen dafr ist es gemacht und das macht mit dem board einfach nur spass. es fhrt schn frei, ist sauschnell, hat guten grip in der halse.
erstaunlich ist der windeinsatzbereich. oberstes limit ist ein 7,5er, kleiner als 5,0 wrd ich nicht gehen. 
allerdings hat die sportlichkeit seinen preis: das board ist sehr schmal und sehr kippelig. deshalb wrde ich es nicht dem aufsteiger der noch an der wende, halse usw. bt empfehlen, sondern dem fortgeschrittenen surfer.
vielleicht ist (wenn es ein sportliches brett sein darf) der V105 was. der schritt scheint mir sinnvoller... vom mistral malibu auf ein kleineres board.

viel erfolg auf der suche

----------


## slam1

Mein Bruder verkauft noch sein Custom Flow mit 103 Litern, also wer es will einfach melden!

----------

